# Harnesses?



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I like step-in harnesses the best. They're quick to put on and I like the fit of them better than the loop around neck and ribs style harnesses. 

Something like this maybe? (step-in):
Lil' Paw&#153 Reflective Nylon Comfort Wrap Harness - Harnesses - Collars, Tags & Leashes - PetSmart


This is what I mean by the loop around the neck and loop around the ribs style:
Aspen Pet Light Pink Signature Harness - Harnesses - Collars, Tags & Leashes - PetSmart


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

HALTI also makes a nice harness that discourages pulling. I like harnesses on certain dogs. They are safe but they can ruin a coat if you are trying to be mat-free.


----------



## Taxi (Jan 18, 2010)

I have no experience with a pup the size of Darcy but we do use a harness on our standard. He is very strong and tends to pull with a collar but with this harness he does not. The leash connects in the front in the middle of his chest. If he does bolt while on the leash he spins around and will end up facing you. We did not want to use pinch collars or anything that went around his muzzle. It has two quick release snaps but you only need to disconnect one to get it on and off, its very easy. This is not a training harness it just keeps them from pulling. No matting the hair either.

Premier Easy Walk Dog Harness
Designed to gently discourage your dog from pulling while walking on a leash

Easy Walk Harness Product Description - Premier Pet

PS
for some reason the links to PetSmart do not work but they do carry them


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> I like harnesses on certain dogs. They are safe but they can ruin a coat if you are trying to be mat-free.


That's a good point. I do need to be careful of his coat, as we are hoping to show him if he continues to look good. He would only wear it outside though.

Here's the puppia harness I saw. Would this be better or worse for coat care do we think? Soft Harness and Matching Lead by Puppia for Small Dogs from Golly Gear

The petsmart step in ones look good as well. I found some on gollygear as well that look decent, Plaid Step-in Harness for Small Dogs by Daba Doo from Golly Gear

I'm going to have to take him in store to fit him I think! I just can't tell what size he will need.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah I was going to reccomend this one
PETCO Comfort Control Blue Dog Harness at PETCO

I like how the weight is through the whole thing instead of on two straps.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Gorky wears a harness called Wiggles, Wags and Whiskers. It is great since he is such a big standard. They have all sorts for large and small dogs. No Pull Harness | Designer Dog Collars | Wiggles Wags & Whiskers


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I really like that harness alot. I contacted them to see if I can carry their line. Unique, different but very intelligently designed stuff.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

I know. The understraps are done with a velveteen material so it doesnt irritate skin and hair and it can be used in a multipurpose way.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I had a Puppia knock-off that cost me about $5 (IIRC) that I used when Teddy was really small. When he outgrew that one, I bought an actual Puppia. When that one got too small, I tried the next size up, but it didn't fit him right. It was too big around the neck and it looked ridiculous.

So I bought a step-in harness by Up Country and I love the design of it so much better. He doesn't pull as much with the step-in as he did with the Puppia, but that could be just because he walks better on the leash now than he did back then. 

The step-in I have is much more adjustable than the Puppia, so even if he does grow a little more, I won't have to buy yet another expensive harness. LOL


----------

